

Ask HN: Do you get your side projects reviewed? - dariot

Let&#x27;s say you&#x27;re a developer trying to hone your skills and you have some side projects on GitHub but you would like to have someone review them, both from a technical and product viewpoint: how do you do it?
======
hex13
I would ask someone to review it. And I would paste link to my Github into
e-mail/facebook message/post on forum/job resumee etc. Just like that.

